# S O L D: Equal-I-Zer Hitch 1200#



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Includes Manuals, Ball, Assist Lever, everything needed for use.
Purchassed for use with our Outback 32BHDS.
Model # 90-00-1200


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What's up DT, you trying to clean out your garage??? Try as you might, that new RV is NEVER going to fit in there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Every little bit helps. I'm notorious for holding on to things and I'm not doing it any longer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I think i was able to reply to all the PM's. Let me know if anyone has any additional questions.
Thanks!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*SOLD - Thanks!!*


----------

